# Anywhere have seahorses in stock



## Inwall (Oct 9, 2010)

Here from Ottawa for the weekend looking for interesting corals and some seahorses...for different setups...

Any advice where I should go to look?

Thanks


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Are you sure you know what you're getting into? Seahorses are EXTREMELY challenging to keep alive. The presenter I heard talk about them doesn't recommend them to be put with live rock, or in a reef setup. She kept hers with live-sand, and a scooter blenny of some kind, but no other fish.

If you do find one, make sure you ask to see it eating before you leave the store, and be sure to read up on them. I saw a presentation on keeping them and though it was impressive, it looked like a LOT of work.

Warren


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Are you sure you know what you're getting into? Seahorses are EXTREMELY challenging to keep alive. The presenter I heard talk about them doesn't recommend them to be put with live rock, or in a reef setup. She kept hers with live-sand, and a scooter blenny of some kind, but no other fish.
> 
> If you do find one, make sure you ask to see it eating before you leave the store, and be sure to read up on them. I saw a presentation on keeping them and though it was impressive, it looked like a LOT of work.
> 
> Warren


I've been curious as to how to keep them. I heard that feeding them brine shrimp isn't enough. Do you have any interesting reading for me? XD


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

At the Toronto Zoo, they feed their seahorses brine shrimp and gut loaded mysis shrimp for the larger specimens/species.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Oops. Wrong link.

http://www.seahorse.org/


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

BillD said:


> At the Toronto Zoo, they feed their seahorses brine shrimp and gut loaded mysis shrimp for the larger specimens/species.


that's not an example you wanted to use  Ask what happened to their leafy sea dragons

Zenafish on here is one of the biggest seahorse keeper I know in the GTA area, see if she can charm in.


----------



## Inwall (Oct 9, 2010)

I had a pair in the past that I kept for 3 years before a tank failure killed them. They were regular maters living happily in a 120 which is sharing water with a 210 attached to a 300 sump. 

I am specifically looking for locally bred seahorses...these will usually take frozen mysis.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I remember seeing quite a few this past summer at SeaUMarine. Perhaps check there!


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi there. If you can give some specifics, maybe I can help. What type of setup are you planning? What species are you interested in?

In the GTA area at this moment, there are some kudas floating around in assorted Big Al's. North American Fish Breeders didn't receive any that they were expecting so they've got nada. SeaU is out ATM, but looking at some Sri Lankan arriving soon.

For something you don't find often, I will have dwarf seahorses available in about a month. These guys are tiny and are good for small tanks, but need live baby brine shrimp everyday. No frozen/prepared foods.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

vaporize said:


> that's not an example you wanted to use  Ask what happened to their leafy sea dragons


What happened to their leafy sea dragons?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

zenafish said:


> Hi there. If you can give some specifics, maybe I can help. What type of setup are you planning? What species are you interested in?
> 
> In the GTA area at this moment, there are some kudas floating around in assorted Big Al's. North American Fish Breeders didn't receive any that they were expecting so they've got nada. SeaU is out ATM, but looking at some Sri Lankan arriving soon.
> 
> For something you don't find often, I will have dwarf seahorses available in about a month. These guys are tiny and are good for small tanks, but need live baby brine shrimp everyday. No frozen/prepared foods.


Is it possible to also feed them decapsulated brine shrimp eggs or something less of a bother?

Also, is there a price list or something that I could find for seahorses?



zenafish said:


> What happened to their leafy sea dragons?


Yes, what did happen? I've only heard of AquariAM (I think) and a few other members complain about their cichlid display tanks on here.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Leafy sea dragons are very fragile indeed. When that aquarium in Tennessee announced it had bred one in captivity, a lot of us were amazed. 

Warren


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Leafy sea dragons are very fragile indeed. When that aquarium in Tennessee announced it had bred one in captivity, a lot of us were amazed.
> 
> Warren


Are they like cardinal tetra difficult to breed, otocinclus difficult to breed, or like wild-caught discus difficult? Or like, wild-caught discus x100?


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

the latter. :s


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Are they like cardinal tetra difficult to breed, otocinclus difficult to breed, or like wild-caught discus difficult? Or like, wild-caught discus x100?


It's like breeding datnoids, ever heard of captive bred datnoid?


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Joeee said:


> Is it possible to also feed them decapsulated brine shrimp eggs or something less of a bother?
> 
> Also, is there a price list or something that I could find for seahorses?


No, dwarfs must be fed live food. Copepods (Hubert carries reefpods) will work too. Some claim they have trained dwarfs to feed on frozen cyclopeeze, but lifespan of the horses are significantly shorter (~6months) than those fed on properly enriched baby brine (2+ years).

Here are some idea of prices:

"tank raised" "kuda" from Indo/Vietnam - $30-60 depend on size and where you buy them. Raised in open sea pens or unfiltered tank water. Feed ocean critters + random frozen food. Not any better than wild caught. And they aren't necessarily kudas. We've id'd 2 or 3 different species. Can be very small and can drop dead for no reason. Main vendor: NAFB, BA, ORG.

"captive" "kuda" from Indo - $80-100, but these aren't necessarily really kudas either. We've id'd at least 3 species from this group. Not necessarily true captive bred in tanks either, as they've been iffy on food choice. Better chance of taking frozen than the previous group though. Main vendor: BA.

Captive Reidi from Sri Lanka - $79-399 depend on color. SeaU sells these. True captive bred. Will be your best shot.

Captive Autralian barbouri, angustus, whitei - $129-199. These are also really good horses. SeaU, JL and many other stores sell them. But recently the breeder has stopped their breeding program, so we might not see these horses locally again for a while until new supplier has been sourced out.

Captive Ingens from Mexico - far and few in between - $80+ and very small in size. Eats frozen brine shrimp. But fragile due to small size and can drop dead for no particular reason.


----------

